# Red #32 believer!



## poekoelan

I have tried chained bands in the past - #64 Alliance Advantage. I was not very happy with them. Then I learned that the Sterling brand is supposed to be better than the Advantage brand. Trouble is no stores near me carry them. So I figured if I have to order rubber bands instead of buy them at the store, I might as well go with the red #32s because they seem to get the highest praises. So I ordered some.

First I made a 5,5,5 chain. Way too heavy of a draw weight. Then I made a 3,3,3 chain. This seemed to shoot 5/16 hex nuts and .38 lead balls quite well but it didn't shoot 3/8 hex nuts or .44 lead near as fast as my usual double 3/4 flat band set up. So next I decided on a 5,4,3 chain. I was impressed. I don't have a chrony but it seems to shoot right on par with my usual flat band set up with 3//8 hex nuts and .44 lead balls. The draw weight seems a little heavier but the bands are super quiet. I'm also able to shoot them OTT with gypsy tabs and get no handslap. I can't do that with my normal flatband set up, I have to shoot flats against the ties and that's a bit noisy.

I don't think I'll be giving up on flatbands, but I'm very happy with the red #32s


----------



## Crac

Please can you add a link to the product.

Was it these?

Magnum Rubber Band Medium Pistol Ammo-Red size 32 / "Platinum Crepes"

http://www.rubberbandguns.com/ammunition/ammunition-size-32-red


----------



## poekoelan

Yes, those are the ones. I ordered the 8oz bag because I didnt want to be stuck with too many of them if I wasn't happy. I'll order the one pound bag next time


----------



## Imperial

shoot your flats with tabs.


----------



## joseph_curwen

I tried 4x4x4 #32 last week. Not so impressed with performance, but i loved that this setup was indeed really quiet :blink: h34r: , much more than my TBG setup.

Maybe i will give it another try with 5x4x3


----------



## Charles

I am fond of pushing office rubber bands just to see what kind of performance I can get. Here is one of my entries in Power Rangers using Rubberbandguns red #32 bands. They are capable of some impressive performance.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/?p=259688

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## yeeharr

Chained bands only seem to make sense when you use heavy ammo. .44 lead is your starting point.


----------



## Malleus

I use braided no64's on my Dankung in a 2-2-1-1-1 config and find them pretty powerful, on a par with my Barnett Black Widow.

Only problem was my ss tended to fly out of my hand, but that's down to my grip not the bands, so I changed to a 1-1-1-1 config

which works very well.

Never tried the no32's, I'll have to try them if I can find a pack in the shops here.


----------



## Charles

Malleus said:


> I use braided no64's on my Dankung in a 2-2-1-1-1 config and find them pretty powerful, on a par with my Barnett Black Widow.
> 
> Only problem was my ss tended to fly out of my hand, but that's down to my grip not the bands, so I changed to a 1-1-1-1 config
> 
> which works very well.
> 
> Never tried the no32's, I'll have to try them if I can find a pack in the shops here.


Not all rubber bands are the same! For example, Alliance Sterlings are MUCH better than the Staples brand. As for #32 rubber bands, those from Rubberbandgun are the best I have found. The big difference in office rubber bands seems to be the amount of latex they contain ... more latex is better. Because some folks have latex allergies, many office rubber bands are latex free ... these are crap for slingshots.

Another alternative is to cut bands from latex gloves.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22156-latex-gloves-for-bands/?p=269165

Once again, the key is high latex content.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Malleus

Charles said:


> Malleus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use braided no64's on my Dankung in a 2-2-1-1-1 config and find them pretty powerful, on a par with my Barnett Black Widow.
> 
> Only problem was my ss tended to fly out of my hand, but that's down to my grip not the bands, so I changed to a 1-1-1-1 config
> 
> which works very well.
> 
> Never tried the no32's, I'll have to try them if I can find a pack in the shops here.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all rubber bands are the same! For example, Alliance Sterlings are MUCH better than the Staples brand. As for #32 rubber bands, those from Rubberbandgun are the best I have found. The big difference in office rubber bands seems to be the amount of latex they contain ... more latex is better. Because some folks have latex allergies, many office rubber bands are latex free ... these are crap for slingshots.
> 
> Another alternative is to cut bands from latex gloves.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22156-latex-gloves-for-bands/?p=269165
> 
> Once again, the key is high latex content.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

I've never seen those brands here in Ireland, but what I have noticed is the expensive bands from the office supply store work better than the cheaper ones from the discount store.

Btw Charles, you are the reason I braid the bands now, I never considered it until I read your posts here. When I was a kid I'd chain light office bands on a wire coat hanger fork, so I never realised the power potential in office bands.

Ian


----------



## Charles

If they work well, I will take the credit ... but if they do not work well, I deny all responsibility!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Dr J

Good work Sir Charles!


----------



## Fletch

At "rubberbandguns.com" you can buy the platinum crepe red clay #32s in a number of different sizes all the way up to the 16oz. bag for $17.99. I pair these with "SuperSure" pouches from simple-shot. I use different sizes for different things. And that Nathan guy ships stuff out fast and he has outstanding prices. And, you can buy the red clays from him in 8oz. bags for $10. After the kind of service I got from his outfit, I won't buy anything from anybody else. A lot of my money has headed his way but not as much as I'm getting ready to send him....... I am a loyal, obsessive/compulsive customer.....


----------

